# Dr. Earth Potting Soil



## budz4me (Sep 3, 2013)

As being in a state that takes your money and tells you what to do with it....finding good apparatus has been difficult. This has left me to use homemade soil/compost,etc.  

I cannot afford Pro-mix or FFOF/FFHF. Is this stuff any good? Any and all advice is welcome of course!

PS. I found it locally and its $15 for 1.5 cu. ft.

hxxp://drearth.net/blog/products/organic-soils/home-grown-potting-soil/


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

That looks like great stuff to me... I want some.  I love my dr earth products.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Me too rose, I use dr earth amendments in my supersoil mixes all the time. That looks like a great product to me as well!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a potting soil that I get from Home Depot for $5 for 1.5 cu ft.--Kellogg's Patio Plus.  It is organic and has some goodies in it so you do not have to feed for a few weeks--composted forest products, composted rice hulls, composted poultry manure, perlite, peat moss, hydrolyzed feather meal, dehydrated poultry manure, dolomite lime, oyster shell lime, bat guano, kelp meal, and worm castings.  It is OMRI certified.  I also like that Kellogg is a family company right here in the good old USA.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 3, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I use a potting soil that I get from Home Depot for $5 for 1.5 cu ft.--Kellogg's Patio Plus.  It is organic and has some goodies in it so you do not have to feed for a few weeks--composted forest products, composted rice hulls, composted poultry manure, perlite, peat moss, hydrolyzed feather meal, dehydrated poultry manure, dolomite lime, oyster shell lime, bat guano, kelp meal, and worm castings.  It is OMRI certified.  I also like that Kellogg is a family company right here in the good old USA.




I know thats what you recommend, but here its not an option 

Seems that if the state is MMJ.....they are sold in stores....the 3 states near me that are NOT MMJ, not in stock or N/A.


Closest store to me is an hour away + gas money + tolls! So add 20$ on to whatever I buy there!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL--I get the Kellogg's because I can't get any of the others that a lot of other people use anywhere close--Sunshine Mix, Fox Farm, Dr. Earth, etc, etc.  I am not in an MMJ state either.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

hit it with castings and perlite . a lil dolomite lime


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 4, 2013)

Hold up. You got it all confused man. Dr.Earth is more expensive than any you listed at $10 a cf. Pro mix runs at around $5.50 a cf. I would go with pro mix or sunshine#4(same price per cf) all day long vs any other out there. Only thing that's gonna beat $5 per cf is making your own with peat bales, rice hulls, and dolomite lime.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

i got bales of promix bx on CL for 10 a pop...   3.8cuft per.

didnt know you wanted a deal!!!!!


hydroton 55l for 10 a bag - pre rinsed stuff too... all new.

thats the smalls of it.

an apollo 44 for 200 WITH two mag drives and extras....



shop around!!!


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am using this for my 6th grow. Best soil and soil conditioner (bat guano, bone meal, kelp, earthworm castings, and mycorrhizae) I ever used. (And both contain dolomite lime.) Aerates/drains beautifully. Vegetating went super smooth and went to flowering in 5 weeks. Soil about $25/2.0 cu ft. Work soil conditioner into top 6" of potting soil.

http://blackgold.bz/products/


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

Funny story. I found this local place online....drove there and found an empty store front.   So no wonder they were offering that cheap price for DR. E.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, bummer.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh, bummer.




Yeah 12 posts later :stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

chittyyyyyyyy


----------

